# Wouldn't it be Nice...



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If you could pop one or two of these in the spring?


----------



## mmprescott (Sep 29, 2008)

We must have seen a group of about 200 or so when we were out hunting snows over Easter weekend, I had a group of 10-12 about 10 yds above me that I was admiring when I realized that there was also a blue goose with them a pulled up but it was too close to some of the specks to get a clean shot, but I thought about having a possible "accident" for a couple of seconds at least.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Doggone things are a plentiful enough mixed in with the SOBs to be a hazard in the Spring, and we rarely see them around here in the Fall. Go figure...


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

We saw thousands of specks this spring. We could have filled a pick-up with the things.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a very cool spec mount!

It would be pretty sweet if they would show up more in the fall.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

sweet mount. here we don't see too many of them. 2 fall's ago we had 4 of them come into our decoys, and the guy calling the shots never called it so we didn't get any. i'd love to shot one


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where in the heck are they during the fall.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Where in the heck are they during the fall.


flying right over you at about 3 am in the full moon light with a nice north wind at their backs, laughing all the way to texas.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

the professor said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Where in the heck are they during the fall.
> ...


They probably are giving me the finger as well. :******:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

gotta love the black chests.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Where in the heck are they during the fall.


They have different migration paths for the fall and the spring. Their fall migration path is mostly west of the Dakotas.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

But you still see some come through in the fall, you just have to look hard, just like you have to look hard for leg bands.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Where in the heck are they during the fall.


ND will hold a few for about 1-2 weeks and they're gone.. I passed on few different speck feeds this fall, but not this year! :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Madison.....

Where did you see them.... I might as well start my internet scouting early this year. LOL oke: :jammin: :toofunny: :box: :rollin: :beer: :stirpot: :koolaid:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Madison.....
> 
> Where did you see them.... I might as well start my internet scouting early this year. LOL oke: :jammin: :toofunny: :box: :rollin: :beer: :stirpot: :koolaid:


Turtle Lake, ND 8)


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Madison.....
> 
> Where did you see them.... I might as well start my internet scouting early this year. LOL oke: :jammin: :toofunny: :box: :rollin: :beer: :stirpot: :koolaid:


Wow i guess you found the Emoticons. Great post

But to agree with Rick and everybody else: Yes it would be very nice to be able to get a couple for the wall.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I saw thousands of specks during this year's spring snow goose season.
That would be nice to have them come through here in the fall.
Oh, and by the way, nice mount.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

they come to Tn.. i killed one from dead horse alaska the last day of duck season 2 years ago


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Had one of them silly things land right on top of a blue goose silosock in March.

Nice Mount! :beer:


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

Madison said:


> Chuck Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Madison.....
> ...


uh no!


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw a flock of about 200 while pheasant hunting second weekend by Mott. They were a mile in the air, but there's no denying the laughing sounds they make. I've had the dumb things walking around my dekes in the spring. I've been tempted to carry a baseball bat so not to mess one up! 8) :wink:


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I always hear them at nite, middle of Oct. in W SD. Only seen a handful on the ground though. A few areas in SD used to hold a few in the fall but patterns seem to have changed.

Great looking mount!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats a nice mount!! love all the black bars on this one!!


----------



## Eightbore (Oct 14, 2006)

Now that is one seriously nice bird :beer:


----------

